# Helicopter EMS Bell 429



## ArcticKat (Jul 9, 2011)

Is anyone out there working in the Bell 429?  I'm considering adding it to the fleet.  It seems from the propaganda to be a very good light twin platform running at about half the cost of the typical medium twin.

I'd like to hear your experiences with the 429 only, please don't tell me how great your AW139, or BK117, or S76, or Bell 212 are unless you are comparing them to the 429 and you have experience in both.

Thanks.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys fly dual pilot right?


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup, dual IFR if required...VFR when we can.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 19, 2011)

Get a Bell 47 instead.......... 

Seriously though, I have a few passenger hours in a 429. It is a reliable, sturdy twin that is operationally economical when you compare it to a run down used BK, EC, or 212/412. What's the 411 on your operation? Terrain? Any specialty operations (SAR, hoist)? If you can swing the financing or initial capital costs, then I'd say go for it.

Personally, I believe the AW-139 is the cat's meow when it comes to performing twins. But I also believe it to be overkill for 99% of the organizations out there.


----------



## SMButton91 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't work with one, but our downtown hospital in Des Moines loves it. They fly in all sorts of weather with it. I believe Des Moines was the first to get the 429. There is a lot of rural ambulance services out here in Cornland, so the helicopters are angels for us on bad traumas. The other main hospital owns an EC, so there is a lot of bragging between who is better lol. 

www.mercydesmoines.org/emergency/mercy_one.cfm


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, I've gotta have about a million pics of the Mercy One 429. 

I'm competing with BK117s and AW139s.


----------

